# Need for Speed World Fehler?



## Rzeda (14. August 2011)

Moin,
Ich habe mir Need for Speed World runtergeladen auf Deutsch.
Die Instalation war auch Deutsch und Sobalt ich mich regestriert hatte und starten wollte sagte der, dass ein Update instalieret werden muss, bevor ich das Spiel spielen kann.
Alles schön und gut nur als ich das Spiel gestartet habe wurde es* plötzlich* *Englisch*, obwohl *dranstand Deutsch*!
Ich habe das Spiel nochmal Neu instaliert und der Fehler kommt wieder cor.
Ich habe nach einen Deutschpatch gesucht und keinen erfolg gehabt.
Ich Bitte euch um Hilfe!!!


----------



## tobsel88 (18. August 2011)

Mal den Support angeschrieben da das Update ja automatisch kam


----------

